# Canadian Paramedic moving to US



## Elise15

I'm 23 years old and about to start a 2 year paramedic program in southern Ontario this September. I'm planning to move to Florida at some point and am looking for any information someone might have on this education and training being useful down there (or in the US in general). I've been researching as much as I can, but nothing seems to be up to date or answers the questions/concerns I have. 

Once my education and training is complete, what kinds of positions would I be able to apply for? EMT-B? EMT-P? or something higher? (not that I've come across anything higher) It seems that paramedics in the US are much less appreciated than up here (in Ontario anyways) ... it's kind of worrying when it comes to the pay, etc. Based on meetings at my school from paramedics in my area, the starting wage is about $32/hr... about 3x more than what I've come across in my research for the US. Is this information out of date or is the pay really that bad?

I know the training up here is much more intense. Does the US recognize that and make it somewhat simple for Cdn-trained paramedics to work in the US? What kind of process would there be outside of getting a work visa?

Any information anyone could give would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## firecoins

If your planning to move to Florida, you might just take a paramedic program down here.  I don't know if paramedic programs in Canada are recognized for reciprocity.  

Medics make alot less in the US.  Someplaces in NY/NJ pay $32/hour but most start between $21 to $25.  

Florida has alor of Fire based EMS. You might need to go through a Florida firefighting academy to apply for them.


----------



## BEorP

Elise15 said:


> I'm 23 years old and about to start a 2 year paramedic program in southern Ontario this September. I'm planning to move to Florida at some point and am looking for any information someone might have on this education and training being useful down there (or in the US in general). I've been researching as much as I can, but nothing seems to be up to date or answers the questions/concerns I have.
> 
> Once my education and training is complete, what kinds of positions would I be able to apply for? EMT-B? EMT-P? or something higher? (not that I've come across anything higher) It seems that paramedics in the US are much less appreciated than up here (in Ontario anyways) ... it's kind of worrying when it comes to the pay, etc. Based on meetings at my school from paramedics in my area, the starting wage is about $32/hr... about 3x more than what I've come across in my research for the US. Is this information out of date or is the pay really that bad?
> 
> I know the training up here is much more intense. Does the US recognize that and make it somewhat simple for Cdn-trained paramedics to work in the US? What kind of process would there be outside of getting a work visa?
> 
> Any information anyone could give would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



In short, my advice would be to either not become a paramedic or not move to Florida.

First thing is that there is no guarantee of equivalency. I don't know how things go in Florida specifically, but PCP lacks the skill set to justify EMT-P equivalency and if EMT-B is the only other option then you've basically exchanged your two year college diploma for a 120 hour advanced first aid certification.

Pay really is that bad in the US. Yes, it may not be quite as bad as it seems since our American friends will be very quick to point out the lower cost of living and lower taxes, but that does not make up for the difference. You will live quite comfortably as a paramedic in Ontario once you have a full time spot.

I will defer to our American friends for a definitive comment on this, but from what I have read I believe much of EMS in Florida is fire-based. How do you feel about potentially needing to work for a fire department?

I have to ask, how serious are your Florida plans? It seemed at the beginning of your post like it was more of a done deal but then you go on to mention a work visa. I don't know all of the details of that, but have you confirmed you would be able to get a work visa? Typically these are for professions that are in demand and I suspect (but do not know for sure) that EMT would not be on there. If you don't mind me asking, why do you want to move to Florida?

If you're dead set on being a paramedic and moving to Florida and can make it work in terms of the immigration issues, then you might as well do your training there. I would recommend you seriously consider where you want to end up before you begin you begin college in September. I don't mean to sound harsh, but I just want to help prevent future disappointment and give you more information to help with the decision.


----------



## MrBrown

Are you a US citizen or legal permanent resident?

A Paramedic (ACP/EMTP) is not eligible for a work visa.


----------



## wandering_idiot

Why don't you contact NREMT and ask them?  They probably know the answer whereas we probably don't and give you incorrect info.


----------



## Scott33

Elise15 said:


> What kind of process would there be outside of getting a work visa?



That is your first priority right now. Everything else is irrelevant if you do not have permission to work in the US.

Start here...

http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/uscis


----------



## fortsmithman

The Program you are going to take is the Primary Care paramedic program.  The US equivalent of the PCP is the EMT Intermediate.   You will make more money working in Canada than in the US.  As well here in Canada after working in EMS for 20 yrs you would be eligible for the Emergency Medical Service Exemplary Service Medal awarded by the Governor General.  As well after viewing many posts here at EMTLife most see EMS as just a job and not a career.  Whereas here in Canada EMS is a career.  So I hope you choose wisely as to stay in Canada or emigrate to the US.


----------



## MrBrown

Elise15 said:


> What kind of process would there be outside of getting a work visa?



None, there is no process because you won't get one as a Paramedic does not require a Bachelors Degree (so not eligible for an H1B), nor is it an in demand profession and technically falls into unskilled third preference for a work visa (E3).

You need to have a US family member sponsor you for a visa, which is subject to numerical limitation and last time Brown looked, is going to take five or more years.


----------

